# "New" Collector's range models



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

*"New" GW Collector's range models*

Managed to have a sneaky peak at next months White Dwarf in my local GW today. Next month will see the re-release of the old version of Marneus Calgar and Njal Stormcaller, a stand alone release of the Honour Guard from the current Marneus Calgar box, and just to round things out Bjorn the Fell-Handed.

Not a bad little lot, I have to say! :victory:


----------



## hozrhayt (Oct 31, 2008)

Marneus, Njal, and Bjorn? Well doesn't that kick a little ass? I don't play those armies but I remember the models and I might end up buying them just for how awsome they are!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do any other races have any collectors edition models, or is it just the ever-so-popular imperial armies?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well the Orks got some this month (the really neat Inquisitive Grots set was a stand out IMO). But next month seems to be Space Marines only.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

How did you see WD first? I subscribed and yet to get mine yet. Or the post has cocked up that badly....


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> How did you see WD first? I subscribed and yet to get mine yet. Or the post has cocked up that badly....


*shrugs* They got a delivery in today while I was there and the staff member had a good look at the WD when he saw it.

Talking of post, we are still waiting for the latest Radio Times which is out in shops now... so wouldn't be surprised if the post is acting up!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. looks like GW were cleaning out the warehouse and found a bunch of old models they'd forgotten about by the sound of it... lol.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Honour Guard is good, but pity about their leg poses and smurf symbols. Nothing really note-worthy.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If the guard were more generic they would be amoung the nicest models availible 

alas the ultrasmurf relegatess them to the conference


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Honour Guard is good, but pity about their leg poses and smurf symbols. Nothing really note-worthy.





Barnster said:


> If the guard were more generic they would be amoung the nicest models availible
> 
> alas the ultrasmurf relegatess them to the conference


Okay fellas. This is where we use that handy tool called a file to get rid of those ultrasmurf symbols. Cannot be that hard surely?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Okay fellas. This is where we use that handy tool called a file to get rid of those ultrasmurf symbols. Cannot be that hard surely?


Agreed... And they are known as Ultra*marines*...


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Symbols can also be filled easily to look like shields.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Agreed... And they are known as Ultra*marines*...


Are we allowed to say that or is it a GW IP issue :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Are we allowed to say that or is it a GW IP issue :laugh:


Hmm... Good question...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Best keep refering to them as the Ultrasmurfs to be on the safe side.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

And the circle is complete.......


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Okay fellas. This is where we use that handy tool called a file to get rid of those ultrasmurf symbols. Cannot be that hard surely?


Try doing that as an average modeller on such an expensive model, and you'll see exactly how hard it is.

And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Besides, the poses suck.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

These models are up for pre-order on GW as of now. Check em out!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------

